# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  χελιδονισματα 2015

## angelfarm

Απο περυσι σε ενα ημιτελες κτιριο οπου θα φιλοξενησει στο αμεσο μελλον διαφορους σπινους εκτροφης :-):-)εχουν φτιαξει τις φωλιες τους οι επισκεπτες που τελικα οντως φερνουν την ανοιξη ,τα πανεμορφα χελιδονια ....
Εδω θα ανεβαζω φωτο και κειμενα μου απο τις  διαφορες φασεις εκκολαψης  αναπτυξης κτλ νεοοσων ,παρατηρωντας τα !


Φωλια νο.1 σε σταδιο εσωτερικης κατασκευης για να φιλοξενησει τα αυγουλακια


Φωλια νο.2 σε σταδιο εξωτερικης κατασκευης


Φωλια νο.3 με τα κατωθι αυγουλακια

----------


## nikolaslo

Πραγματικα αυτα τα πλασματακια ειναι αξιοθαυμαστα !!!!!

----------

